# proftpd processes stuck in zfs state



## chrcol (Feb 22, 2011)

For the second time in a month after updating to 8.2 I have a server hanging with zfs state on proftpd processes. These processes are unkillable and is likely when I reboot that will also fail needing a hard reset.

Prior to updating the OS to 8.2 and changing from AHCI to ide mode, I had no hangs like this however performance was also much slower with write throttles etc.

So any idea on how zfs state is caused and a cure?  I have found other instances of it on the net but with apache and the person didn't find a resolution.


----------



## Galactic_Dominator (Feb 22, 2011)

```
UseSendfile off
```


----------

